# Sage barista express shower screen steam



## Dannp (Jun 28, 2020)

I bought a sage barista express from a friend recently, it had not been used to run coffee through, it was only used once or twice to grind beans. When I insert the portafilter with the ground coffee. I press for extraction and there is a low pressure pre infusion followed by moderate pressure. However when the pressure rises. Coffee is sprayed from the spouts at high speed covering the machine and surrounding area. And no coffee makes it into the cup. I think this may be because I am using a one cup dual wall filter with freshly ground coffee but I am not sure. And feedback would help as I m forced to drink instant coffee at the moment


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend (Apr 15, 2020)

Dannp said:


> I bought a sage barista express from a friend recently, it had not been used to run coffee through, it was only used once or twice to grind beans. When I insert the portafilter with the ground coffee. I press for extraction and there is a low pressure pre infusion followed by moderate pressure. However when the pressure rises. Coffee is sprayed from the spouts at high speed covering the machine and surrounding area. And no coffee makes it into the cup. I think this may be because I am using a one cup dual wall filter with freshly ground coffee but I am not sure. And feedback would help as I m forced to drink instant coffee at the moment


 Are you tamping the coffee? If not that could be the reason the coffee is gushing.

Are you grinding the beans or are they preground? If you are grinding the beans in the machine I would recommend ditching the dual wall and using the single walls exclusively.

If you have the Allen key it may be worth just taking the shower screen off and double checking that is clean as well.

Generally it is also recognised that it much harder to use single shot filters rather than double, I'm not saying it can't be done but it's definitely harder.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dannp said:


> I bought a sage barista express from a friend recently, it had not been used to run coffee through, it was only used once or twice to grind beans. When I insert the portafilter with the ground coffee. I press for extraction and there is a low pressure pre infusion followed by moderate pressure. However when the pressure rises. Coffee is sprayed from the spouts at high speed covering the machine and surrounding area. And no coffee makes it into the cup. I think this may be because I am using a one cup dual wall filter with freshly ground coffee but I am not sure. And feedback would help as I m forced to drink instant coffee at the moment


 Why are you using the dual wall filter for fresh ground. 
Never do this, for 2 reasons. 
1. It's unnecessary and creates too much pressure as you are finding out.

2. Freshly ground coffee is often finer, particularly if it's with the built in grinder, this can block the dual wall filter holes


----------



## Dannp (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks Tom, unfortunately I only have a single cup dual wall filter and sage are currently sold out of all other filters so this is all I can do that this stage


----------

